# Problema con la rete

## akiross

CIAO!

Finalmente ho messo su Gentoo, ma proprio sul + bello non mi va piu' la rete.

Vi faccio una analisi del problema:

dirante l'installazione ho configurato tutto senza problemi, la rete andava e ho installato tutto. Finita l'installazione, senza XFree, senza un tubo, ho riavviato e TRAK, la rete non va piu'.

L'errore riscontrato e' Network Unreachable, il problema e' che se faccio il ping ad un sito esterno, tipo www.libero.it, vedo senza problemi l'IP del server, quindi c'e' una comunicazione con la rete, ma non capisco quale sia il problema.

Il modulo della skeda di rete, Realtek, e' build-in, quindi non dovrei caricarlo.

Uso un Router, configurato a dovere, dato che su RedHat va senza probl.

Adesso provo a fare un paio di cose, se va bene avrete conferma da Gentoo.... intanto mi fareste un piacere se mi indicate le possibili cause.

E' molto probabile che abbia dimenticato un passaggio o configurato male qualcosa, ma non capisco cosa.

Grazie 1K

Ciao

----------

## whitenoise

Non ho capito a seguito di quale operazione ottieni Network Unreachable. Se lo ottieni a seguito di un ping di una macchina locale potrebbe essere errata la netmask. Puoi controllarla con ifconfig eth0.

Il fatto che il ping di un url mi fa presupporre che /etc/resolv.conf sia configurato correttamente.

----------

## cerri

posta la tua tabella di routing

$ /sbin/route -n

----------

## IgaRyu

ehm prima di riavviare hai :

1. editato /etc/conf.d/net

2. eseguito rc-update add net.eth0 default 

?? 

Sospetto fortemente di no  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

si ho fatto tutto cio' che dovevo tranne dhcpcd.

L'ho fatto e adesso va....

che pirla

scurate il disturbo  :Embarassed: 

grazie comunque

ciao

----------

## akiross

una domanda:

io ho seguito le istruzioni, ma non so cosa voglia dire... 

a cosa serve il dhcpcd?

tutto il resto l'ho capito, ma questo no.

Sospetto che centri con il DHCP, ma non capisco a cosa serve, se ho tutta la macchina configurata manualmente come nel mio caso...

cioe', io ho un IP fisso nella rete, non mi serve il DHCP per individuarlo. Allora perche' senza dhcpcd non andava? e cosa fa effettivamente questo comando?

grazie

ciao

----------

## d3vah

Praticamente una rete lan puo essere fatta in 2 modi:

1)ip fisso: ogni computer ha un ip (192.168.x.x) che lo distingue dalle altre in maniera permanente

2)dhcp: a ogni computer viene assegnato un ip, in genere a ogni riavvio, dal gateaway in modo da rendere disponibile tutti i servizi di rete

pro e contro:

pro - Non devi configurare tutti gli ip su ogni makkina, immagina di averne molte.

contro - ogni makkina avendo un ip molto,a cazzo, non è raggiungibile a meno che non si conosca l'ip stesso e per lo meno si abbia accesso ad una lista delle makkine correntemente online

Per sommi capi, molto barbaricamente, la cosa funziona cosi... spero di essere stato esauriente  :Smile: 

----------

